# Mintpanel review - Piece of crapware



## GIANT_CRAB (Jun 29, 2013)

Hey everyone,

Today I will be presenting to you a review of a game server control panel - Mintpanel.

On first look, their website looks good, their API looks cool, their integration covers WHMCS and some other products.

I've got myself a free trial license to test the product.

To start off, I would like to describe it as a piece of crapware.

Yes, a piece of crap developed by lazy developers.

Why?

Their product runs only on Apache - even Solus lets you choose what you wish to use (Apache, Nginx, Lighttpd).

Its a game server panel and it runs on Apache for the master server, won't that eat up lots of memory?

Some of their documentation is out of date.

For example - http://docs.mintpanel.com/kb/9

If you follow everything they said, it wouldn't work on the latest Apache. Probably something went wrong with compatibility.

Their code is also out of date.

It doesn't support Team Fortress 2 (released in late March), CSS (released in late Feb), HLM (released recently) SteamCMD.

After the bullshit I had, I tried to look through their documentation on how to remove/uninstall it.

To my horror, their documentation also doesn't include details on how to remove/uninstall it.

I had to manually remove it through "rm" command.

I wanted to contact their support but their ToS, users and staffs said that support isn't available to those on free trial.

Source: http://community.mintpanel.com/discussion/comment/597#Comment_597

So I tried the "community/forum support", it was so dead and no replies since 2 days ago.

On top of all these, there's more, their staffs are unprofessional.

Just look at the grammar and vocabulary - http://community.mintpanel.com/discussion/comment/452#Comment_452

Their demo system had been down since May 16 (and its still down) - http://community.mintpanel.com/discussion/252/demo.mintpanel.com-currently-being-updated

To wrap things up, just don't use it.


----------



## kaniini (Jun 29, 2013)

I can't comment on anything other than this:



GIANT_CRAB said:


> Why? Their product runs only on Apache - even Solus lets you choose what you wish to use (Apache, Nginx, Lighttpd). Its a game server panel and it runs on Apache for the master server, won't that eat up lots of memory?


Actually, probably _not_.  It is possible to get Apache running fairly light, it's just that the default configuration is designed for heavier servers.  Also, most of the memory between Apache processes (prefork) is shared, and on a thread MPM, all memory is shared.  So, the memory hit is less than most believe it to be.

Both RSS and VSS segments can be shared across many processes, this is why using a utility like busybox is preferred on embedded -- there will only be one copy of the busybox binary loaded in memory for all invocations of it, including background processes/daemons.


----------



## Artie (Jun 30, 2013)

Is mintpanel that panel that is java based?


----------



## ShardHost (Jun 30, 2013)

Artie said:


> Is mintpanel that panel that is java based?


Yes, and although I agree with the OP that mintpanel has some issues and is floundering.  Its maybe not as terrible as is being implied.  AFAIK it supports TF2, CSS and HLM.  It also has support for any game you wish.  You'll just have to write the config.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Jul 2, 2013)

ShardHost said:


> Yes, and although I agree with the OP that mintpanel has some issues and is floundering.  Its maybe not as terrible as is being implied.  AFAIK it supports TF2, CSS and HLM.  It also has support for any game you wish.  You'll just have to write the config.


They only support hldsupdatetool for TF2, they don't support SteamCMD for TF2.

Its not just a little rewriting here and there, its a lot of rewriting to do.

Mintpanel is so outdated and not updated that its not even new.


----------



## ErrantWeb-Travis (Jul 30, 2013)

When I used to host minecraft I had a ton of licenses for Multicraft, I still think they made a pretty good product, however their new pricing scheme I don't care for. Mint looks like it is being abandoned. Is anyone using the cPanel game server hosting thing?


----------

